# xfx nvidia gt240 1 gb ddr3 graphics problem



## sanads (Jun 23, 2011)

*xfx nvidia gt240 1 gb ddr3 graphics problem*
*I have pc with following config core2duo e8400, msi g33 motherboard, 2gb ddr2 ram,
320gb hard disc, lg led monitor,
*
My problem is that SOME TIME MY GRAPHICS CRACK IN DISPLAY , PC HANG AND SOME TIME PC SHUT DOWN AUTOMATICALLY. WHEN I REMOVED GRAPHICS CARD EVERYTHING IS FINE NO PROBLEM. PLEASE HELP ME.
I THINK ITS MEMORY MISMATCH(DDR2 RAM AND DDR3 GRAPHICS MEMORY)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

sanads said:


> *xfx nvidia gt240 1 gb ddr3 graphics problem*
> *I have pc with following config core2duo e8400, msi g33 motherboard, 2gb ddr2 ram,
> 320gb hard disc, lg led monitor,
> *
> ...



What SMPS you are using? Is it a local one from Intex, frontech etc or from a branded company like Corsair, Cooler Master, FSP?


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

First of all GPU memory type(DDR3) have no correlation with the motherboard memory(DDR2). The memory type of GPU is totally local to it, so no memory mismatch is there.

Secondly, as Cilus mentioned, what PSU do you use. Are you facing this problem the moment you have bought this card and installed it in your system, or this is happening recently?

I think, that may be your PSU is the culprit  if it is one of those local ones.


----------



## sanads (Jun 25, 2011)

*I have frontech psu.
problem start after using card for 1 months*
*
please suggest me a psu on a reasonable price*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2011)

For ur card Cooler master 350W @1500 or FSP 400W @2k will be enough but consider future upgrades & go for a 500-500W corsair/fsp/Silverstone @3.5


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ avoid cooler master as 99% shop will forward you an over-rated bomb named extreme power. 

get Fsp saga II 350/400/500W or Corsair CX400W. all these cost between 1.5-2.5k


----------



## sanads (Jun 25, 2011)

If psu have a problem then other problem is also seen but no problem after I removed the graphics card


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Send the card for rma first. Then change your psu.


----------



## sanads (Jun 26, 2011)

I already send it to RMA 
but no result
I have frontech 400w psu


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

get a new PSU (finding FSP maybe a bit hard depending where you are from so keep other options open) & kick that frontech out of your house.


----------



## sanads (Jul 18, 2011)

how about Iball psu 500w


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 18, 2011)

sanads said:


> how about Iball psu 500w



they r crap please avoid


----------



## sanads (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks man, u save me. I would buy fsp 500w from ebay  but how about crosair 430w 
this can power my graphics card?????


----------



## sanads (Jul 23, 2011)

hello I got FSP SAGA II 500w , I reinstall win7  but after 3-4 hour it is crack graphics again..............................please help me


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Your graphics is overheating.Check its temperature using* Speedfan software*


----------



## sanads (Jul 23, 2011)

look at this tenida

gpu temp is shown 42-44c


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it load temp. or idle?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 23, 2011)

42-44 should be fine if its load temperature....


----------



## sanads (Jul 23, 2011)

congrat for your new pc
40 er upar achhe sab samay


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy  Tell about load temperature


----------



## sanads (Jul 23, 2011)

load temperature kahan se milega?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Play some game like crisis then see the load temperature  I am bengali bro. You?


----------



## sanads (Jul 23, 2011)

bengali yaar
lekin game kaise khelu after some time system hang & restart system


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

Check the ram also it might be defective


----------



## sanads (Jul 24, 2011)

Ram is right man when I remove graphics card everything i s ok

please help me yaar......................................................


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2011)

if GPU isn't overheating, maybe some of the memory chips used in the graphics card has gone bad. better send the card to Rashi. let them check & fix it for you.


----------



## sanads (Jul 25, 2011)

kya I should go for Rashi RMA  to replace the graphics card?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 25, 2011)

^^Yes.You should RMA your card  Best of luck buddy for rashi


----------



## sanads (Sep 5, 2011)

finally rashi said that  card have problem.
but they have not gt 240 1 gb ddr3 , so  this card is not available. 
so they offer me  whether to new model (1gb ddr3 which mkt price 2500) or returned 40% money of the old bill . what should I do???????


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

ask for an XFX HD5670. market price should be same for both. if needed, pay a few hundred & get this. 

for how much you got your card? 

the 1Gb DDR3 model is most likely something like GT520 or so. AVOID.


----------



## sanads (Sep 5, 2011)

I got this card @ 4800+tax
they want to return only 60% of this amount


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

as i said, ask for an AMD based card from XFX. HD5570/5670 is your best bet.


----------



## sanads (Sep 5, 2011)

, thanks
ok


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ If you need to pay some extra money, pay it. But get 5670 as sam have already suggested.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 6, 2011)

5670 will perform near to double or 70-80% more perfrmance than 240

if u have the original invoice then contact rashi ho & ask them to pay at least 70% btw what is the current price of 240 40% is too low only 1.6K approx u won't get a 8400 in that if required open a service ticket at xfx and let them know


----------



## sanads (Sep 6, 2011)

they offer 60% of 4800= 2880 or they offer gt 210 1 gb ddr3
so I think I should take the money.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

hmmm, 2880 in return? take it. GT210 is one of the ultimate crappiest card produced. even 1st gen Intel HD graphics matches it.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 6, 2011)

I think you should issue a omplain to XFX. There is no way that they can pay only 60% of the price, these guys are cheating you. The return policy is either the same or equivalent card or Credit note based on the current market price.
Also post all the details in the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/133443-rashi-rma-experience-thread.html thread. I think some members can help you.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 7, 2011)

1GB DDR3 model of GT 240 is roughly the same as HD 4670/3850, so it's still better than GT 520. 1GB DDR5 model is roughly the same as GeForce 9600 GT or in some cases the 8800 GT.

Try asking for a GeForce GTS 250 if it is available, they probably have old stock. Or else go for XFX Radeon HD 5670.


----------

